

Well-funded Nicira threatens Cisco with virtualized networking - trshill
http://www.technologyreview.com/computing/39631/?a=f

======
samstave
Jesus, they were able to find 50 patents through their research. Assuming they
are all novel, thats pretty impressive.

------
samstave
Anyone know where this paper is published, the one mentioned in the article
for which they were made fun of?

